# [Lecteur de carte universel] montage[résolu mais à l'écoute]

## knecmotet

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai compilé mon noyaux avec le support des lecteurs de cartes sd sm mmc sm, pcmcia et lorsque j'insère une mémorystick par exemple rien ne se passe.  Mon lecteur de carte est intégré à mon ordi portable. Comment faire ? quel daemon lancer ? pour que cela se passe comme en reconnaissance automatique des clés usb ?

Merci d'avanceLast edited by knecmotet on Fri Dec 23, 2005 9:53 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## BuBuaBu

Est-ce que ton lecteur est bien reconnu par le kernel ?

C'est quoi ton portable ?

----------

## knecmotet

Mon portable est un hp pavillon de la famille zv5000 (zv5E4 ...enfin un truc comme ça). Je suis sous architecture x86_64 et pour savoir si mon kernel le reconnait je vois pas trop comment voir ça mais au démarrage j'ai un truc du type cardmgr... ça doit correspondre à la reconnaissance du lecteur je crois... sinon que faut-il chercher dans /var/log/dmesg ?

----------

## BuBuaBu

oui, dans /var/log/dmesg, ou en tapant dmesg.

Insère une carte et regarde les dernière ligne de ton dmesg, il devrait dire qu'il trouve un nouveau disque (genre sda...), c'est ce disque qu'il te faudra monté.

 *Quote:*   

> j'ai un truc du type cardmgr... 

 

Ca il me semble que c'est pour le pcmcia

----------

## widan

 *knecmotet wrote:*   

> J'ai compilé mon noyaux avec le support des lecteurs de cartes sd sm mmc sm, pcmcia et lorsque j'insère une mémorystick par exemple rien ne se passe.  Mon lecteur de carte est intégré à mon ordi portable.

 

Pour ces choses-là, il y a deux possibilités: soit c'est connecté sur l'USB en interne et ça marche (généralement) bien, soit c'est connecté sur le PCI, et c'est (généralement) pas supporté (sauf rares exceptions). Regarde dans lspci et lsusb, voir sur quoi il est connecté.

Et le cardmgr c'est effectivement les slots PCMCIA/Cardbus, rien à voir avec ton lecteur (à part que le bridge Cardbus et les lecteurs de carte intégrés sont généralement dans une même puce...).

----------

## knecmotet

Voici l'extrait du résultat de mon lspci 

```

02:04.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCI1620 PC Card Controller (rev 01)

02:04.1 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCI1620 PC Card Controller (rev 01)

02:04.2 System peripheral: Texas Instruments PCI1620 Firmware Loading Function (rev 01)

```

Maintenant pour le /var/log/dmesg ça ne donne rien.... donc ça n'est pas supporté ?

----------

## Talosectos

La c'est apparemment ton pcmcia. Que donne la commande de lsusb?

----------

## knecmotet

voici lsusb

```

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 002 Device 002: ID 046d:c016 Logitech, Inc. Optical Mouse

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 001 Device 004: ID 0ea0:2168 Ours Technology, Inc. Transcend JetFlash 2.0

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

```

----------

## knecmotet

Donc en gros c'est la souris et une clé usb en fait car lorsque je déconnecte ma clé je n'ai plus la ligne "Ours Technology..."

----------

## BuBuaBu

rien autre pour lsusb ?

Tu peu posté un peu plus de lspci, pas facile de trouver la bonne device.

----------

## widan

Le PCI1620 de TI, c'est un chipset combiné PCMCIA/Carbus et lecteur de cartes. A priori pas de driver pour la partie "lecteur de cartes mémoire" en regardant rapidement sur Google.

----------

## BuBuaBu

sur, pas de driver, mais sur mon portable j'ai plussieur ligne, une pour le cardbus et une autre pour le lecteur de carte.

----------

## knecmotet

alors voilà mon lspci complet désolé c long 

```

00:00.0 Host bridge: nVidia Corporation nForce3 Host Bridge (rev a4)

00:01.0 ISA bridge: nVidia Corporation nForce3 LPC Bridge (rev a6)

00:01.1 SMBus: nVidia Corporation nForce3 SMBus (rev a4)

00:02.0 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation nForce3 USB 1.1 (rev a5)

00:02.1 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation nForce3 USB 1.1 (rev a5)

00:02.2 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation nForce3 USB 2.0 (rev a2)

00:06.0 Multimedia audio controller: nVidia Corporation nForce3 Audio (rev a2)

00:06.1 Modem: nVidia Corporation nForce3 Audio (rev a2)

00:08.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation nForce3 IDE (rev a5)

00:0a.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation nForce3 PCI Bridge (rev a2)

00:0b.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation nForce3 AGP Bridge (rev a4)

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV17 [GeForce4 420 Go 32M] (rev a3)

02:00.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments TSB43AB21 IEEE-1394a-2000 Controller (PHY/Link)

02:01.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)

02:02.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 03)

02:04.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCI1620 PC Card Controller (rev 01)

02:04.1 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCI1620 PC Card Controller (rev 01)

02:04.2 System peripheral: Texas Instruments PCI1620 Firmware Loading Function (rev 01)

```

Mais je sais pas ça va être utile...

----------

## boozo

'alute

pour ce qui est du spport de ta bestiole... sait pas faut chercher mais la réponse de widan n'annonce rien de bon   :Confused: 

ceci dit tu as ce thread ou ils risquent peut-être d'en savoir un peu plus si tu le leur demande

D'autres part, pour les all-in-1 flashreader pense à activer CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN=y dans ta config kernel

PS: souvent la reconnaissance se fait lorsque tu connecte la carte... après démarrage et non avant (enfin c'est le cas pour moi mais en usb il est vrai   :Wink:  )

----------

## knecmotet

Ok merci quand même !!

----------

## widan

 *boozo wrote:*   

> pour ce qui est du spport de ta bestiole... sait pas faut chercher mais la réponse de widan n'annonce rien de bon  

 

Y'a bien une datasheet, mais elle ne mentionne pas grand chose sur la lecture de cartes. Apparemment il faut d'abord uploader un firmware (d'ou le "Firmware Loading Function" dans le lspci)... Donc faudrait déjà trouver ledit firmware (dans le driver Windows sûrement), puis comprendre comment on le charge dans le contrôleur, puis après savoir comment on "parle" au firmware pour lui faire lire une carte... sûrement faisable, mais ça prend beaucoup de temps, et faut trouver quelqu'un qui:

A un PC avec la puce en question

A les compétences pour écrire un driver

A le temps de le faire...

Et tout ça en même temps. Pas gagné d'avance.

----------

## BuBuaBu

Bon c'est off, mais quelqu'un a fait ce boulot pour ta carte wifi, un post est sur le forum.

 *knecmotet wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 02:02.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 03)
> 
> 

 

----------

## boozo

c'est bien... merci de me prendre au mot widan   :Wink: 

j'ai un début pour le pb du firmware... mais pas finalisé semble-t-il (cf. previous & next message)   :Confused:   mais d'ici a écrire un drivers... tu t'y colle ?   :Laughing: 

----------

## knecmotet

En ce qui concerne la carte wifi ça m'intéresse c'est quoi le lien du post svp

----------

## widan

 *boozo wrote:*   

> mais d'ici a écrire un drivers... tu t'y colle ?  

 

D'après cette page, une fois le firmware chargé, les lecteurs seraient vus par ide-cs (le driver pour les disques durs PCMCIA), donc pas besoin de drivers supplémentaires. Par contre il semble que le firmware est crypté  :Evil or Very Mad: :

```
D. Hugh Redelmeier wrote:

> Jochen: what is the status of your loader? Should it work on our

> notebooks?

The loader works, if you have the correct firmware. It's not the .bin

file - this is the encrypted firmware :-/ I have not released the decrypting

routine, because I currently don't feel like provoking TI to sue me, I

hope you can understand that.

As far as I know the CF etc reader module is supported by ide-cs as

soon as the firmware is loaded. If you only have a smartcard reader,

there's no driver yet available.
```

 *knecmotet wrote:*   

> En ce qui concerne la carte wifi ça m'intéresse c'est quoi le lien du post svp

 

Y'a celui-là sur le forum PPC (les cartes Airport Extreme des macs utilisent ce chipset). J'imagine que l'installation est plus ou moins la même sur un PC.

----------

## boozo

 *widan wrote:*   

> Par contre il semble que le firmware est crypté 

 

vi c'est c'est ce que je voulais dire par... "pas finalisé"    :Laughing: 

----------

